# Schweißband in CD



## d4k4 (26. März 2003)

HAt wer ne Ahnung wie ich ein möglichst realistisches Schweißband in Corel hinbekomme? Am besten so ein diagonal über die Seite verlaufendes.


----------



## protuner (27. März 2003)

was ist ein schweißband ???


----------



## möp (27. März 2003)

so nen stirnband, wie man es bei joggen trägt


----------



## d4k4 (27. März 2003)

oder armband


----------



## pixelforce (3. April 2003)

bild suchen und dann nachzeichnen


----------



## d4k4 (3. April 2003)

toller hinweis
mir gings mehr um die struktur


----------



## pixelforce (7. April 2003)

was für ’ne Struktur??

Die Struktur vom Schweißband??


----------



## d4k4 (7. April 2003)

das material, den stoff, die konsistenz ...


----------



## pixelforce (9. April 2003)

na um die struktur des Schweißbandes zu erstellen solltest du vielleicht mal äußern, ob du es realistisch oder mehr abstrakt haben will. 
Das wäre jedenfalls für mich shr wichtig, bevor ich anfange.


----------



## d4k4 (9. April 2003)

> möglichst realistisches Schweißband



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## pixelforce (10. April 2003)

dann mach dein realistisches schweißband in photoshop ansonsten wirst du dich wohl tot machen, wenn du versuchst die ganzen kleinen stoffstrukturen realistisch zu erstellen.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (6. Mai 2003)

@ pixelforce: Leider hilft es wohl kaum weiter, wenn du ihm das Programm nennst, mit dem er arbeiten soll. Ich denke es ist wohl gescheiter wenn du deine negative Einstellung mehr gegen dich selbst richtest als gegen die Tastatur oder Leute, die hier Hilfe bzw. Rat suchen. Nützlichen Rat - wohlgemerkt.

Grüsse an D4K4, Foxylein


----------



## pixelforce (7. Mai 2003)

hhmmm, ich weiß ja nicht....aber erstens habe ich keine negative Einstellung und zweitens, "nur" Programm nennen habe ich wohl nicht getan. Auf das Programm auf das er umsatteln sollte, habe ich ja erst in meiner letzten Antwort genannt. 
...Wenn du richtig lesen würdest, hättest du gesehn, das meine erste Antwort wohl völlig in Ordnung war. (Beginne jetzt keinen Streit)
Corel ist ein Vektorprogramm. Damit kann man also schonmal garkein wirklich 100% fotorealistisches Schweißband erstellen, es sei denn man zeichnet Quadrate, die später die Funktion eines Pixels übernehmen.
Weiterhin ist der Hinweis wohl völlig ok und ausreichend: Foto nachzeichen. Da bleibt man bei den realistischen Verhältnissen und sieht gleich die Struktur des Schweißbands. Und das nachzeichnen ist eine reine Übungssache bzw. Talentsache.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Hey, ich will hier wirklich keinen Streit anfangen. Und ich denke du auch nicht. War auch nicht böse gemeint. Hatte einfach den Eindruck du hattest da einen etwas schlechten Tag oder so. 
Das mit Corel stimmt selbstverständlich. Da hab' ich auch nichts dagegen. 

Also, wenn du dachtest ich meine es böse, dass tut's mir leid.
Sorry!

Grüsse, Föxilein


----------



## pixelforce (9. Mai 2003)

alles roger. no problem.... 

...weiterhin viel spaß hier


----------



## d4k4 (9. Mai 2003)

und alles nur wegen eines Schweißbandes...
ich hoff ihr seid nicht ins schwitzen gekommen


----------



## möp (13. Mai 2003)

... das letzendlich noch nicht einmal gebraucht wurde.


----------



## Tyrus (27. Juni 2003)

vielleicht gehts so ähnlich wie hier? 
http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/pluesch.htm


----------

